# Mais uma bela noticia



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 12:09)

http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=727447&div_id=291


----------



## dj_alex (26 Set 2006 às 12:27)

LUPER disse:


> http://www.portugaldiario.iol.pt/noticia.php?id=727447&div_id=291



Já a cá tinha colocado no forum! No topic do aquecimento da madeira


----------



## LUPER (26 Set 2006 às 12:57)

dj_alex disse:


> Já a cá tinha colocado no forum! No topic do aquecimento da madeira



Não tinha visto, de qualquer forma gosto sempre de ver estas noticias catastrofistas do aquecimento. Vai dar um gozo especial a passagem deste Inverno, ai vai, vai


----------



## Pedro Canelas (27 Set 2006 às 16:12)

Meteorologia  
Este Verão foi o 5º mais quente dos últimos 75 anos
Também classificado como "muito a extremamente chuvoso" em grande parte do território 



O Verão de 2006 foi o quinto mais quente dos últimos 75 anos mas também foi classificado como "muito a extremamente chuvoso" em grande parte do território pelo Instituto de Meteorologia. 
Em Junho, Julho e Agosto, o valor médio da temperatura esteve 1,8 graus acima da média verificada no período de 1961-1990, fazendo deste Verão o quinto mais quente desde 1931, depois dos anos de 2005, 1949, 2004 e 2003. 

Entre 24 de Maio e 09 de Setembro verificaram-se cinco ondas de calor, sendo a mais significativa a que ocorreu entre 07 e 18 de Julho, a maior dos últimos 65 anos, verificada neste mês, que se estendeu a quase todo o território nacional e se prolongou durante 11 dias no Alentejo. 

No Verão de 2006, o número de dias em onda de calor ultrapassou o maior número anteriormente observado em Beja, Braga, Elvas e Penhas Douradas e foi igualado em Alvalade, Alvega e Setúbal. 

Por outro lado, em termos de precipitação, o Verão de 2006 teve valores superiores à média do período 1961-90, classificando-se como muito chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso.


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2006 às 16:36)

Não deixa de ser significativo que os anos de 2003, 2004, 2006 e 2006 sejam 4 dos 5 verões mais quentes dos últimos 75 anos.


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 17:01)

Dan disse:


> Não deixa de ser significativo que os anos de 2003, 2004, 2006 e 2006 sejam 4 dos 5 verões mais quentes dos últimos 75 anos.



Ahhhhh pois é.....Que o clima está a aquecer acho que ninguem tem dúvidas...agora o que o futuro nos reserva....


----------



## LUPER (27 Set 2006 às 17:33)

dj_alex disse:


> Ahhhhh pois é.....Que o clima está a aquecer acho que ninguem tem dúvidas...agora o que o futuro nos reserva....



Afinal postei esta noticia noutro lado  

Pois é significativo o facto de os mais quentes serem os ultimos. Veremos como se comporta o proximo Verão, mas principalmente o proximo Inverno.


----------



## dj_alex (27 Set 2006 às 18:04)

LUPER disse:


> Afinal postei esta noticia noutro lado
> 
> Pois é significativo o facto de os mais quentes serem os ultimos. Veremos como se comporta o proximo Verão, mas principalmente o proximo Inverno.



A têndencia para os verões quentes tem sido enorme...quantos os invernos...vamos esperar para ver...

Não sei se já repararam mas também o classificaram de "muito a extremamente chuvoso"..se nao tivesse havido  chuva...nem quero imaginar como teria sido o verão em termos de incendios e seria bem pior em termos de temperatura...


----------



## joao matias (27 Set 2006 às 19:38)

*chuva...*

Alguem sabe dizer se vai chover este fim de semana na zona de Lisboa?


----------

